# Fitting aftermarket head unit?? No sound??



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Today I was attempting to install my pioneer dehp-77mp but had no luck and im left a bit confused. Now I bought the autoleads PC9-404 as suggested but having gone outside to fit my new h/unit im completely baffed??

I removed the old bose headunit and set about putting my new h/unit in. So i connected the new iso adapter and plugged in the rear speaker output leads, i also connected both the blue/white leads from the new iso adapter to the new h/unit. That bit went fine. The stereo powered on but the only sound i got was a loud buzzing?

So what is going on? Have i the wrong adapter or have i done some thing wrong? And to top it off i have no code for my old radio so i now have no music at all [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So can anyone help pls??


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm guessing you have the wrong adaptor if you have Bose :?


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> I'm guessing you have the wrong adaptor if you have Bose :?


Well thats what i was beginning to think. But when i bought the PC9-404 i asked the i.c.e seller and he said this one is fine?? If he is open tommorow i will ring to find out?

I have just noticed that there is the bose rear amplified iso adapters (PC9-401/PC9-404) and the bose fully amplified adapters (PC9-408/PC9-410). So how do i know which ISO adapter i need or alternatively whether my car has rear amplified or fully amplified?


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Hiya mate, you need the pc9-410 if you have RCA outputs on your headunit, otherwise its the pc9-408 for the Bose system.
Hth - steve


----------



## sallyandsean (Oct 3, 2010)

Just been through all this myself after pulling my hair out fitting an after market HU. 
First thing, are you getting power to the new headunit ie does it power up? 
Second things is the red block that the bose lead plugs into may need the pins moving across to the next slot as the leads that come are usualy wrong!!!
If you would like some help please PM me or Nordic as his knowledge is great!


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Steve yes the h/unit does have RCA outputs so am i definately going to need the pc9-410 and i do have the bose too. Whether its rear amplified or fully amplified i have no idea? Does this make a difference to to whether i need the pc9-408 or pc9-410??



sallyandsean said:


> Just been through all this myself after pulling my hair out fitting an after market HU.
> First thing, are you getting power to the new headunit ie does it power up?
> Second things is the red block that the bose lead plugs into may need the pins moving across to the next slot as the leads that come are usualy wrong!!!
> If you would like some help please PM me or Nordic as his knowledge is great!


Hi what stereo did you install mate and did it have RCAoutputs? Also which ISO adapter did you use? Yes i am getting power mate just no sound other than when i connect the two blue/white leads it just sounds like white noise??

Im not quite sure what you mean about the red block as this fits correctly so what is the purpose of moving the pins?

Man how can something so straight forward be so difficult :?: :?: Is it not just easier for someone to make an adapter thats plug n play :?: :?:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds like you need a ground loop isolator goes between the head unit RCA and the bose RCA


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

I fitted my Pioneer DEH 6200BT system today. I used the following:

1. Autoleads PC9-410 bose adapter
2. Maplins shark ground loop isolator
3. Autoleads PC5-52 aerial adapter
4. Osir fascia adapter

I connected the maplins ground loop isolator to the rca connectors of the head unit, then connected the other end to the rca bits of the PC9-410 bose adapter.
You then plug in the PC9-410 to the headunit connections.
I then plugged in the PC5-52 aerial booster. Wasn't sure if i needed it, but it was only a fiver.
Pushed all the leads into the dash. The hardest part was finding room for the GLI - its massive  
Worked first time  
Vast improvement on the factory chorus unit - Plus parrot bluetooth built in
HTH - Steve


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

So it looks like there could be a few solutions to my problem? Im still not sure which though. So here is some pics maybe this will help.

Here is the old h/unit with the original iso leads:


































And here is the h/unit im trying to fit: Pioneer dehp-77mp


















With the PC9-404










I still do not undertstand whether i have a full or rear amplified bose, i guess only then will i know if i have the correct iso :?: :?: When i did connect the PC9-404 it powered up fine and then when i connected the blue & white wire that was when the white noise appeared.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

You need PC9-410 adapter lead and a ground loop isolator. Follow boycie's instructions and it will work


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

TT51 said:


> You need PC9-410 adapter lead and a ground loop isolator. Follow boycie's instructions and it will work


Ok so lets assume i do whats are the other 3 iso adapters for? And will this defo work i do not want to spend another £30 for nothing??


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

PC9-404 im pretty sure is for non-bose
PC9-409 is for stereos with no rca output, so it just uses the speaker wires. This is fine but reduces the quality
PC9-410 is for stereos with rca outputs, ie better quality sound than the PC9-408

If you are planning on adding a subwoofer at some point, you will be better off with the PC9-408 lead, so it frees up the rca's for the sub.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/AutoLead-PC9-41 ... B001NSQLV0

£20 + free delivery for the PC9-410 :wink:


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Boycie speaks the truth!


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

TT Boycie said:


> PC9-404 im pretty sure is for non-bose
> PC9-409 is for stereos with no rca output, so it just uses the speaker wires. This is fine but reduces the quality
> PC9-410 is for stereos with rca outputs, ie better quality sound than the PC9-408
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for that. I am planning on adding a sub pretty soon so i should get the PC9-408 not the PC9-410? Will the PC9-408 still be plug n play or a straight swap with no cutting and connecting wires and do i still need the ground loop isolator?


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

No get the the PC9-410 and a ground loop isolator, the PC9-408 sounds cack.


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Fictorious said:


> No get the the PC9-410 and a ground loop isolator, the PC9-408 sounds cack.


Yes i was intending too until boycie said that if i want to add a sub i will need the PC9-408?


----------



## jas6004 (May 4, 2009)

Looks like your head unit has RCA outputs to enable use of 410 harness and spare RCA's for when you install a sub.

Jas


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

jas6004 said:


> Looks like your head unit has RCA outputs to enable use of 410 harness and spare RCA's for when you install a sub.
> 
> Jas


Jas is right mate. I wasn't quite sure how many rca's your head unit had, but you will have enough for the sub and the pc9-410 lead.


----------



## jas6004 (May 4, 2009)

Would the difference of fully amplified and rear amplified be anything to do with the roadster having a sub and the coupe not. I'm not sure, just interested.

Jas


----------



## sallyandsean (Oct 3, 2010)

jonnyboy82 said:


> Steve yes the h/unit does have RCA outputs so am i definately going to need the pc9-410 and i do have the bose too. Whether its rear amplified or fully amplified i have no idea? Does this make a difference to to whether i need the pc9-408 or pc9-410??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, Great that you are getting power to the unit as that saves a lot of time. The red block you have will have the RCA pins in the wrong place as these aftermarket leads always do! All you have to do is unclip the pins in the red block and move them across or with 2 small bits of wire make a U to bridge it across like so








You also need to connect the blue wire from your new HU to the blue wire on your after market lead to power the bose amp This will give you sound as I can see from your pictures your clips are the wrong way round. Let me know if this works (it should) if not I can help further!!


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

I cannot see that pic you posted mate?

So just change the pins and that's it, it will work fine. Why don't the pins come correct to begin with?

Dod you install a stereo with RCA too?


----------



## jas6004 (May 4, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=188198

This is the link to the pics sallyandsean took when trying to get his head unit to work.
Seeing as you already have the Pc9-404 lead, it would be worth trying to move pins in red plug.

Jas


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Right I have found out I do have the fully amplified bose so I have ordered the PC9-410 and the ground loop isolator. So when it arrives I will update with my progress.

Many thanks for all your help people really appreciate it :wink:


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

So seeing as i am now waitong for the correct iso adapter which is probably going to be best part of a week i want to use my bose h/unit but i do not have the code. So far i have rang almost 10 audi dealers for my h/unit code and they have all said book the car in and its going to cost about £25-£30 quid. I have also tried them websites where you put the serial no in and they will get the code for £10 etc but they cdont work??

So other than having the code in the book, which i dont is this my only option to go to the dealer then and pay them??


----------



## sallyandsean (Oct 3, 2010)

Just type "radio code" into Google and load of companys come up that charge a couple of pounds for a code. All you need to do is give them the long number on the back of the headunit and they will email the code to you just like unlocking a mobile phone!


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

sallyandsean said:


> Just type "radio code" into Google and load of companys come up that charge a couple of pounds for a code. All you need to do is give them the long number on the back of the headunit and they will email the code to you just like unlocking a mobile phone!


I did try a few of them but none of them worked, said that they could not find the code. Not to worry anyway as I have it now. A nice chap from another forum managed to source it for me. Just got to wait for my adapter now to get my pioneer fitted but atleast I got something to listen to in the meantime


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Right so recieved my pc9-410 went out to fit and exactly the same as before NO bloody sound :?:

This is really starting to piss me off now how difficult can it be? These adapters are meant to be plug n play and instead they dont work? Can anyone shed some light on this?

The h/unit powers up fine just no sound? I have even checked the fuses just to be sure but then if it was a fuse the bose h/unit would not be working?

I connected everyting up correctly as the instructions boyci wrote on here so what else can it be??


----------



## sallyandsean (Oct 3, 2010)

jonnyboy82 said:


> Right so recieved my pc9-410 went out to fit and exactly the same as before NO bloody sound :?:
> 
> This is really starting to piss me off now how difficult can it be? These adapters are meant to be plug n play and instead they dont work? Can anyone shed some light on this?
> 
> ...


Been there my friend, like I said before if you are using the RCA out of the HU to the bose amp you need the move the pins in the red block across one. Have a good read through the thread I started cos once you get your head round it, it's really simple and at first I was proper lost!
Also just to go over old ground, you have put the remote lead (blue wire) from your new HU to the bose amp??


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

sallyandsean said:


> jonnyboy82 said:
> 
> 
> > Right so recieved my pc9-410 went out to fit and exactly the same as before NO bloody sound :?:
> ...


Yes i have put the remote lead (blue wire) from your new HU to the bose amp. As for moving the pins how do you do this without the correct tool?


----------



## sallyandsean (Oct 3, 2010)

jonnyboy82 said:


> sallyandsean said:
> 
> 
> > jonnyboy82 said:
> ...


All I did was make 2 little U shape bits of wire to bridge them across in the holes!!


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

when I fitted my 408 outside the car audi shop today I got no sound. Then the guy said to connect the blue wire to the yellow power wire and BAM there was sound :lol: . I think he said the remote wire from my stereo may not be working or active.


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I sent the seller an email explaining how the iso lead is wrong as the pins are on the wrong side and I also phoned him today. He was very apologetic and told me to send it back freepost and he will refund me. He was very shocked tho and says this is the first of about 50 to have this problem.

He also said he is going to contact autoleads to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Sh0x (Aug 29, 2010)

Who was the seller, I wonder if I bought one of his leads (out of the two that didnt work!) too


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

pm'd


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Can someone explain what wire i need to connect to what from the back of the headunit to the pc9-410 as i have not got a clue. I have the new pc9-410 which arrived today with the pins on the correct side so all left to do is fit.


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

You have pm mate


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Right after all the confusion i created it was pretty straight forward, actually alot easier than i thought, well once i had the correct adapter with the pins in the correct place :lol: :lol:  

Anyway all working now but i still have a couple of questions.

1. Where does this blue lead go or is it a spare as everything works fine:










2. When i close the flap it pushes the knob on my stereo and switches it back on so i presume there is 2 ways around this. Either run a lead to the canbus so the power is off when key is removed or alternatively is there any way to get the stereo to go back any further although its locked into place? I only need probably a couple of mm??

I opted not to install them little plastic blocks that go either side as i dont like them. I am going to buy the osir surround instead. Oh and i must say the sound quality of this unit with the bose speakers/amp sounds out of this world  

And i must say a big thanks to everyone for your advice esp TT Boycie and sallyandsean :wink: :wink:


----------



## dj_saby (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

The new head unit integration is driving me crazy. I spent countless hours and couldnt find the issue I am experiencing anywhere. It looks like it should be straight forward but mine does not work as it should, 100% clean.
My car is a 2001 roadster with bose and is using the 6 pin mini ISO conector to power rear and front speakers. I am using a new head unit with 4 rca outs which to me it looks exactly the same as the PC9-410 which is the one that everyone recommends. I need to mention I am from US and that's what I found at the online locally stores.
What I am experiencing is strange. I get audio everywhere but the rears speakers/sub have a weaker signal than the fronts which makes the sub almost inperceptible. It is acctuly more bass comming from the front speakers than from the sub. Another thing is that there is no balance on the rear speakers...is seems like they are wired serialy, like one channel set up. I tried to disconnect rca of either chanel going to the rear and I still get both left and right with only one channel connected.
This does not bother me since I dont really need it, but the weaker signal and the sub not being loud enough, is what I definatly need to solve.
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## awesum90 (Apr 15, 2013)

Dont forget a aerial booster


----------



## dj_saby (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah, I do have the aerial adapter plus the ground loop isolators.
Anyone knows why it behaves like that and why I don't get the sub and rear speakers loud enough?
How about comparison of my existing harness and the PC9-410?
I am about to get one of those and have it shipped to US but there is no reason to wait for it to come from UK and spend the extra money if it is the same thing.
Please advise.


----------

